# WAKE UP ! LOOK AT THIS !!!!!!!



## nononono (Nov 14, 2019)

*Biden's son sits on a board of directors with a company who does business in Ukraine.*
*Kerry's son sits on a board of directors with a company who does business in Ukraine.
Pelosi's son sits on a board of directors with a company who does business in Ukraine.
Romney's son sits on a board of directors with a company who does business in Ukraine. *


----------



## nononono (Nov 14, 2019)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## nononono (Nov 15, 2019)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------

